# I am pumped come on Sept.27



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Spent the last couple of days getting blinds set up and brushed in ready to sling some arrows. A couple of recent pics off of the game cam.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Not me about Oct 15 I will join you.
Skeeters in my creek bottom will carry you
off until we get some cool mornings.
Just not a lot of fun swatting skeeters and sweating. 

Hope you get him.


----------



## 1bad_coonass (Aug 7, 2014)

that fires me up, can't wait! this will be my first season with my new bow!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I am pumped. Been shooting daily and feeling good. Ready for that thwack!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking Deer, congrats!


----------



## hunterbabe (Jan 7, 2009)

Great pics..where is your place at?


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Yelp, can not wait


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

hunterbabe said:


> Great pics..where is your place at?


Comal County


----------



## luvn2fish (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm ready myself. But, looks like I've been feeding nothing but hogs and raccoons for the last month. Not one deer pic. Guess that's East Texas hunting.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice, my girl is bout to kick me out cuz it's all I talk about and apparently it's all I care about! Time to bust em up!


----------



## Jimbow (Dec 7, 2012)

Got some nice bucks Hoo. Good luck, looks like they're waiting for you.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Filling feeders to the top tomorrow, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Thought it was time to get this thread going again as opening weekend is almost here!

I'm hoping one of these two give me a look Saturday morning!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I am so pumped! Got a new Elite Energy 32 and a new lease. Ready so schwack something! I will 100% see a ton of pigs.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's almost here.http://itsalmo.st/#bowseason_ifwfc


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's almost time. 

TH


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

tick tick tick tick GEEZZZ Come on already!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jack's Pocket said:


> Not me about Oct 15 I will join you.
> Skeeters in my creek bottom will carry you
> off until we get some cool mornings.
> Just not a lot of fun swatting skeeters and sweating.
> ...


Thermocell my friend... thermocell.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

http://itsalmo.st/#bowseason_ifwfc 1 day 22 hours 41 minutes 23 seconds. This week is dragging by.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> Thermocell my friend... thermocell.


That was exactly what I was going to say.... They work


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thermacell...don't go to the blind without it unless it's really cold. 

TH


----------

